# Your first goat(s)



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

Please post pictures of your first goat(s). :wink: 
My first doe, Jazz


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

This was my first girl Lyric when I first got her! It was love at first sight. (for me anyways, lol)
















Current pic.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

This was my first registered Nigerian Dwarf. Her name is Spring Woods Rose. She's since been retired and I miss her dearly. Love at first site sums it up here too. 

Photo the day she joined us...








About a year later...








Playing in the sun one day...

















I thought she was just the most beautiful thing!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

This Annastasia (Annie). She died over a year ago from pregnancy toxomia. She was about two days from her due date and we lost all three kids in her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootsie was my first, I got her at 6 weeks old in July of 2000....she is a pygmy/nigi cross. All pics I have of her as a baby are on "paper" .










Scratchin' an itch!









Being center of attention! As usual!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

My first goat, Rosie, a bottle-baby. I have so many pics of her as a baby but that was almost four years ago and that computer was broken, so here's some more recent. . . .


















(left to right: Fudgie, Daisy Mae, Rosie)

About two weeks after getting Rosie, we added another bottle-baby, Daisy Mae.

















We still have both of these girls and even though we currently breed Nigerians, these two (and Fudgie!) will be with us forever!


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't have any pictures of my actual FIRST goats, but I was too young to really remember a whole bunch about them or know anything about goats for that matter.

So, let's say Opie is my first goat  
Here he is a couple days after we brought him home:









Last summer:









And just a cute in-your-face pic:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what an impressive set of beautiful horns!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love Opie!

My addiction (and my husbands; bwaa ha ha!) started with these two NDs:

Chameroun is on the feeder (she's always ON everything) and Ashanzi is just too cute..










Waiting for a ride...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a pic of my brothers and I with our first goats ever--Stormy and Claire. This was taken 17 years ago! I'm the one with the blue shorts holding Claire.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

FunnyRiver you were doomed fromt the start. :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Opie looks very impressive!!

FRF! You were too cute!!! ! You WERE doomed from the start. And oh the clothes back then. :ROFL:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

My first goat Willow (Will):


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

lesserweevil said:


> My first goat Willow (Will):
> 
> Cute name its also my daughters name except hers is spelled Wyllow


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Our "girls" are our first goats-we started with four.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

nancy d said:


> FunnyRiver you were doomed fromt the start. :ROFL:


LOL...Yeah, you're probably right! :ROFL:



Amos said:


> ...And oh the clothes back then.


Yeah...check out my bro's outfit--AWESOME. :slapfloor:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

This is Sophie. She is the first doe that we ever purchased.










I do not have a picture of Cookies. He was a wether that we purchased and because of him that is why we got sucked into Cashmere goats. RIP Cookies.

I had sold him because he just got to mean to the does. He was butting them and I could not let that happen. I sold him to a lady that just loved him to death. But she really loved him to death, he ended up with UC. I tell you I loved him so dearly.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My very first goats were a Reg. Nigerian buck - Gabriel, his wethered son - Billy, and 2 unregistered nigerian does - Daisy and Fiona.

Gabriel -










Fiona










This is Daisy when she was about 3 weeks out from having my very first kids. I swore she was in labor - nope! She gave me twins! (Mooners' momma)










Mooners -


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

O.k. these pictures are old...

Our first doe (ND) - Dee:















Trinket (ND) - the other doe we bought with Dee. She was bred when we purchased her








The buckling Trinket gave us our first year (ND). That's me in the photo with him:








Our 3rd goat and first Nubian - Muffin:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

My first goat was a wether named Cyrano. He loved people and enjoyed snacking on Nutter Butters, Doritos and Dr. Pepper. We had many adventures together. He even came up to NY with me for a summer. I got him to show in the 4-H circuit and planned to train him as a cart goat later on. However one day my 4-H leaders demanded I get rid of him and I had no where else to keep him. I was forced to give him away. He ended up at the farm of the older retired man. He had a small herd of goats to clear land but Cyrano was the only tame one. The man and his grandkids loved Cyrano. He'd let him out without a leash and Cyrano would follow him around all day.

Here is a picture of right after I got Cyrano. I was either 14 back then.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't have pics of my very first goats. I got a horse for Christmas, and with very non horsie parents I ended up w/ the worst possible match for me, so my dad talked me into selling him and getting goats. We start w/ three nubians, a doe (Nanny) and her two kids (Jack and Jill), Jill was mine. We then had the girls bred to an alpine buck, Jill died before she kidded, Nanny had triplets (two girls and a boy). I got a pygmie buck from a neighbor and had the girls bred, one had twins and the other had a single, but the mom was sickly and later died, the baby's name was Baby. We later sold most the goats, only keeping Jack, Baby, and Baby's kid Jaun. Jack died of old age and Jaun died from unknown causes at about a year. (I know this is long winded, but it has a point!), so anyway here is a pic of Baby who was our last goat! (couldn't show you our first, so the last will have to do)








And this pic is kind of small and dark, but that's Baby on the horse (I finally got a suitable match for myself, that was my horse Apatche), that is my sister holding her (no clue what we were doing).








How most memorable childhood goats were Jack and Baby, I wish I had a pic of Jack, he's in several home videos because we were always up to something, there is one where he had deer antlers tied to his head, another where my sister had him tied to a wagon pulling our cocker spaniel around, and another with a tiny saddle we had and a cabage patch doll riding him. He was definately one tolerant goat!

So now my first goats as an adult was Merlin, in that first year I ended up w/ 6 goats, and only bought two.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well um Here is HE the one and only PANCAKES!!!! This is the day I got the little guy. Um Um Now 30 pound guy.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

DopeyOpie said:


> And just a cute in-your-face pic:


 :thumbup: *Now, THAT, my friends is a goat!!* :thumbup: 
He makes mine look like a bunch of house kittens. :sigh: Ah, but I luv 'em anyways :wink:


----------

